# Need a used car...



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Cheap, reliable, good gas mileage. Something so that I can drive it in the winter as my car sucks in the winter and besides, with my work being ~45 miles away... i'd rather have a commuter car.

Any ideas folks? Let's say $2000 price range, just to get a ballpark.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Cheap, reliable, good gas mileage... Let's say $2000 price range, just to get a ballpark.


Good luck.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Good luck.


 Tell me about it..


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Cheap, reliable, good gas mileage. Something so that I can drive it in the winter as my car sucks in the winter and besides, with my work being ~45 miles away... i'd rather have a commuter car.
> 
> Any ideas folks? Let's say $2000 price range, just to get a ballpark.
> 
> Thanks.


I got this '96 Saturn SC1 for $2100, 86K miles, everything works, 5 spd, good condition, 30-40 mpg, in TX for my infamous son living in CA. He flew here to pick it up. He did get back to LA safely. It got a final bath before delivery. In CA, it would have cost around $2800.

You get more by buying a non-popular car. Forget looking for cheap Hondas and Toyotas.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Cheap, reliable, good gas mileage. Let's say $2000 price range


'90-'93 Miata.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I got this '96 Saturn SC1 for $2100, 86K miles, everything works, 5 spd, good condition, 30-40 mpg, in TX for my infamous son living in CA. He flew here to pick it up. He did get back to LA safely. It got a final bath before delivery. In CA, it would have cost around $2800.
> 
> You get more by buying a non-popular car. Forget looking for cheap Hondas and Toyotas.


 Reliable cars? I don't mind goin American but I'm scared as to what to expect long term


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Reliable cars? I don't mind goin American but I'm scared as to what to expect long term


$2100 for a long term car? I"ll take my chances with a 86K mile Am car rather than a 200K mile Honda.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Honestly? Considering your requirements, an early 90s Buick Electra/LeSabre/Park Avenue would not be a bad choice...if you can tolerate actually dirving it.

They are dirt fricking cheap, run forever with minial maintenance and when do need them, parts are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hercules said:


> Cheap, reliable, good gas mileage. Something so that I can drive it in the winter as my car sucks in the winter and besides, with my work being ~45 miles away... i'd rather have a commuter car.
> 
> Any ideas folks? Let's say $2000 price range, just to get a ballpark.
> 
> Thanks.


what's wrong with a set of snow tires?

why'd you buy an RX-8 again?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> $2100 for a long term car? I"ll take my chances with a 86K mile Am car rather than a 200K mile Honda.


The Miatas are making 300+K with no major expenses. They were overengineered as naturally aspirated engines.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> what's wrong with a set of snow tires?


I was assuming that he wanted better mileage for a 90-mile-a-day drive.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I was assuming that he wanted better mileage for a 90-mile-a-day drive.


that's what my 2nd question was about


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> The Miatas are making 300+K with no major expenses. They were overengineered as naturally aspirated engines.


Here is what I found. I don't see any Miata near the 300K miles for sale, so I assume none made it there. And, they are mostly in the $2900-$3000 range. That's beyond Hercules' requirement.

1993 Mazda Miata MX-5 $2,900 81,057 First Choice Auto Connection Convt Black 941 mi. 
1990 Mazda Miata MX-5 $2,500 91,000 Classified Ad 1,337 mi. 
1995 Mazda Miata MX-5 $3,000 94,000 Exclusive Online Classified Convt White 1,213 mi. 
1991 Mazda Miata MX-5 $3,000 115,000 Exclusive Online Classified Convt Red 1,200 mi. 
1991 Mazda Miata MX-5 $2,250 116,000 Exclusive Online Classified Convt Red 958 mi. 
1990 Mazda Miata MX-5 $2,950 120,000 Classified Ad Hardtop RED 900 mi. 
1990 Mazda Miata MX-5 $3,000 128,000 Exclusive Online Classified Convt White 1,379 mi. 
1990 Mazda Miata MX-5 $3,000 131,000 Classified Ad Convt 995 mi. 
1994 Mazda Miata MX-5 $2,900 132,892 Gen X Motors Convt Red 877 mi. 
1990 Mazda Miata MX-5 $2,950 149,500


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I got this '96 Saturn SC1 for $2100, 86K miles, everything works, 5 spd, good condition, 30-40 mpg, in TX for my infamous son living in CA. He flew here to pick it up. He did get back to LA safely. It got a final bath before delivery. In CA, it would have cost around $2800.
> 
> You get more by buying a non-popular car. Forget looking for cheap Hondas and Toyotas.


I 2nd dave suggestion. My wife used to have one, I hated driving it and cursed it whenever I was near it  but it was reliable for her while she had it and good gas mileage.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Tough call but you might consider picking up a set of RX8 wheels and putting snow tires on them.

I have an extra set sitting in my garage in case I decide to do the same. Used RX8 wheels seem to be really cheap


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Here is what I found. I don't see any Miata near the 300K miles for sale, so I assume none made it there.


No, they just are keeping them. 

A $2500-$2900 asking price can be brought down to the $2K range, but I'll bet you'll find them for less. Check Craigslist, Autotrader, Miata.net.

http://forum.miata.net/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=032151
http://forum.miata.net/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=035587
http://forum.miata.net/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=034598
Etc.


----------



## Johann (Apr 17, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Cheap, reliable, good gas mileage.


Pick 2.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Johann said:


> Pick 2.


I disagree.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> No, they just are keeping them.
> 
> A $2500-$2900 asking price can be brought down to the $2K range, but I'll bet you'll find them for less. Check Craigslist, Autotrader, Miata.net.
> 
> ...


I doubt you can make that kind of acceptable offer if the car is that good. So, you think the sellers are selling them at 150K miles, but not 300K miles? Stop winging it. Give me some facts! :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I doubt you can make that kind of acceptable offer if the car is that good. So, you think the sellers are selling them at 150K miles, but not 300K miles? Stop winging it. Give me some facts! :eeps:


Those are posts of people with from 200K to 300K, a couple with more than 300. :dunno:

I sold my '90, 124K, for $3K, and it was pristine. Admittedly, that was before the summer price spike, but in autumn, droptop prices go back down again.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Those are posts of people with from 200K to 300K, a couple with more than 300. :dunno:
> 
> I sold my '90, 124K, for $3K, and it was pristine. Admittedly, that was before the summer price spike, but in autumn, droptop prices go back down again.


My point is that the Miata has a good relatively resale value.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Tough call but you might consider picking up a set of RX8 wheels and putting snow tires on them.
> 
> I have an extra set sitting in my garage in case I decide to do the same. Used RX8 wheels seem to be really cheap


 90 miles in stop and go traffic makes me want an automatic. My leg hurts and my left leg has gotten noticably bigger than my right (ala clutch leg) so I'm trying to opt for an automatic.

Tomorrow I have a good prospect I'm checking out in the AM, so I'll report back and let you know if I bought it


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

as you know the automatic will reduce your gas mileage though. Correct me if I am wrong but a automatic inefficiency is related to when it shifts, which happens a lot in traffic :dunno: 

you serious about your left leg being bigger? never inspected mine


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Driving a manual in stop-and-go traffic isn't ideal, but being stuck in traffic in an auto is really not much better. It's the being stuck part that sucks, not the shifting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Opinions:

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...advanced=n&start_year=1984&=&color=&cardist=9

Let me know..


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hercules said:


> Opinions:
> 
> http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...advanced=n&start_year=1984&=&color=&cardist=9
> 
> Let me know..


ugh...

why not sell your RX-8 for a fun car that gets good mileage and drive THAT for 95% of your driving?

I just don't understand why you would have a nice car like the RX-8 but then drive a total POS for the vast majority of time.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I agree with Aty. Spend a few hundred more and get a fun car, or trade the RX-8 for something you're willing to commute in. Don't get a flippin' Saturn.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


> why not sell your RX-8 for a fun car that gets good mileage and drive THAT for 95% of your driving?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm still debating on what I want to do... 

I might, and I'm not sure on it yet, buy a car that's like 5 or 6 grand and finance it over a year or two, instead of getting a total POS, then I can drive a nice little Miata or something for gas and still have fun, and then have the RX-8 for weekends and stuff.

Not sure.. still debatin. If it wasn't a 45 mile commute in traffic I would drive my RX-8 every day, but seriously, my left leg is noticably bigger than my right now, and it's getting very painful on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

You could have a decent Miata for $3-4K. Easy on the financing.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> You could have a decent Miata for $3-4K. Easy on the financing.


 I couldn't do a 45 mile one way commute in a Miata without significant physical pain.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I couldn't do a 45 mile one way commute in a Miata without significant physical pain.


 Ditto. Well.. not in a manual anyway.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I couldn't do a 45 mile one way commute in a Miata without significant physical pain.


depends on how long the 45 mile commute took.

I'd do a 45 mile commute every day in an Elise if it only took me 30 minutes


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Hercules said:


> Ditto. Well.. not in a manual anyway.


 An auto would likely be worse for me


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> depends on how long the 45 mile commute took.
> 
> I'd do a 45 mile commute every day in an Elise if it only took me 30 minutes





Hercules said:


> 90 miles in stop and go traffic


It's not mileage, mostly, it's time and type. Dunno how I would fit in an Elise.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I couldn't do a 45 mile one way commute in a Miata without significant physical pain.


A decent $2K automatic beater for going to and from work would be a Taurus. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> A decent $2K automatic beater for going to and from work would be a Taurus. :thumbup:


 Dave, I'd like to take this opportunity to bury the hatchet with you. To start anew. What do you say? We think too much alike not to. :dunno:

(although I would still reserve the right to b:tch about you deleting threads...just not so much as before )


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Owning and insuring two cars is a big expense. If you're on a reasonably tight budget, it really doesn't make much sense.
> 
> I can't imaging buying a POS and driving it 90/day. No way.


 Insuring two cars is actually just the same price for me, as I live in Jersey... I get 15% discount off my RX-8 when I declare it a weekend car, and that 15% (out of my $3300 yearly premium) will pay for the liability on the beater, so it is pretty much evened out in that regard.

Mind you, no points, no tickets, no accidents.. that's a clean record and I'm payin $3300.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Hercules said:


> Mind you, no points, no tickets, no accidents.. that's a clean record and I'm payin $3300.


$3300 / year for insurance!?! 

I own and insure 4 cars (03 ZHP, 01 X5, 92 Accord, 73 MGB showcar) in PA, less than 15miles from NJ. My total bill with a large bricks+mortar insurance co with full tort and max stacked limits (2 drivers) is less than HALF that amount. I'm 36.

Sorry Herc, but at your age you're :loco: for spending what I can only imagine is a significant portion of your monthly budget on a semi-practical brand new vehicle. Especially since you'll be packing on the miles.

If you have to have a hot car, I'd get myself something thats already down the depreciation curve. Hell, you could probably buy a nice E36 M3 coupe AND a snow beater for what you're got tied up in the RX. Wont help with the insurance tho.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> $3300 / year for insurance!?!
> 
> I own and insure 4 cars (03 ZHP, 01 X5, 92 Accord, 73 MGB showcar) in PA, less than 15miles from NJ. My total bill with a large bricks+mortar insurance co with full tort and max stacked limits (2 drivers) is less than HALF that amount. I'm 36.
> 
> ...


 Well I'm making enough money now that I'm not too concerned about the insurance; but it goes to show you how terrible New Jersey is for it. Geico just came to NJ and I got an online quote with them, it looks as if I'll save over $1200 a year, and also my company offers car insurance subsidized to their employees, so I'm going to check that out as well.

Hopefully I can save a few bucks more.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I couldn't do a 45 mile one way commute in a Miata without significant physical pain.


We have tall guys (6'+) in our club who commute in Miatas. But they all have NAs.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> We have tall guys (6'+) in our club who commute in Miatas. But they all have NAs.


 All I'm saying is that *I* couldn't do it and that sitting in a Miata for more than a few minutes at a time is painful for me.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> But they all have NAs.


?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nasty Attitudes?

Alex


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> ?












vs.










There's more torso room in the NA.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

And in case it wasn't clear, the NA is the earlier version (with the pop up lights). The one I've spent a lot of time in is a 91.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> And in case it wasn't clear, the NA is the earlier version (with the pop up lights). The one I've spent a lot of time in is a 91.


Maybe I just don't like small cars? I could never commute in one of those for anything more than a short drive without going insane.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Maybe. I can't take big cars, m'self. I want to know where every bit of the car is in relation to the road at all times.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Maybe. I can't take big cars, m'self. I want to know where every bit of the car is in relation to the road at all times.


The funny thing is that your definition of a "big" car is also something I'd probably consider "small".


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

An M5 is goddam big. An E30 is as big as I'm reasonably at ease with.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> An M5 is goddam big. An E30 is as big as I'm reasonably at ease with.


I think the E39 is a great size for a 4 door.

In a coupe/convert, I like the dimensions of the E46.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I just almost never take more than one person around, so I don't need four seats, and I think cabs look silly with more than two seats. 

That's one of the reasons I sold the 325; why keep space in the car that I'm not using?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> why keep space in the car that I'm not using?


I don't think you'll like the "winter beater" I was thinking about, then...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I passed something like that in my E30 last winter... 

This thread is officially hijacked.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> The funny thing is that your definition of a "big" car is also something I'd probably consider "small".


she probably considers a Neon a full-size sedan


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

atyclb said:


> she probably considers a Saturn a full-size sedan


Who are you to make fun of her, future Mr. Elise driver? :angel:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> she probably considers a Neon a full-size sedan


Look at the size of an old 5 (E28) next to today's 'mid-size' sedans...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Look at the size of an old 5 (E28) next to today's 'mid-size' sedans...


That's why no one drives old cars anymore...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> That's why no one drives old cars anymore...


*buzzer* They do around here, at least...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> That's why no one drives old cars anymore...


My car is almost 4 years old.


----------

